# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Καταγγελία σε αρχη ανταγωνισμού για καρτελ σε καρτοκινητη και η απαντηση τους

## Godian

Ελπιζω να το κοιταξουν και να δουν οτι υπαρχει καρτελ

η γνωμη σας?

----------


## cibern

Έκανες πολύ καλά. 

Δεν νοείται για παράδειγμα στην καρτοκινητή ξαφνικά όλοι μαζί να αλλάζουν και να την κάνουν στην ουσία σαν συνδρομή
(οκ δεν είναι μηνιαία αλλά δι-μηνιαία)

Δεν είναι βεβαίως μόνο αυτό.Αναφέρω όμως το πιο πρόσφατο παράδειγμα.
Βεβαίως και είναι απόδειξη του καρτέλ που έχουν στήσει.

----------


## sdikr

έχει γίνει ξανά ερώτηση στην ΕΕΤΤ και η απάντηση ήταν πως δεν υπάρχει καρτέλ.

Διαβάζει κάποιος τον τίτλο απάντηση σε καταγγελία και περιμένει να διαβάσει κάποια απάντηση σχετική,    όχι το το στείλατε σε λάθος υπηρεσία και θα κάνουμε μια προώθηση για εσάς.

Καλό θα είναι να κάνεις μια επεξεργασία στα αρχεία καθώς φαίνεται το όνομα σου  (2.Jpg)

----------


## Godian

> έχει γίνει ξανά ερώτηση στην ΕΕΤΤ και η απάντηση ήταν πως δεν υπάρχει καρτέλ.
> 
> Διαβάζει κάποιος τον τίτλο απάντηση σε καταγγελία και περιμένει να διαβάσει κάποια απάντηση σχετική,    όχι το το στείλατε σε λάθος υπηρεσία και θα κάνουμε μια προώθηση για εσάς.
> 
> Καλό θα είναι να κάνεις μια επεξεργασία στα αρχεία καθώς φαίνεται το όνομα σου  (2.Jpg)


Ξέρεις πόσοι Ιωάννης καραπαναγιωτίδης υπάρχουν;; ουουου

----------


## sdikr

Μπορεί να υπάρχουν πολλοί, αλλά μόνο ένας κάνει αντιστοίχηση με το Username Godian,

----------


## 1nikos1

η απαντηση της wind στη δικια μου καταγγελια στην εεττ για την καταργηση της ανανεωσης 5ευρω 
http://prntscr.com/n3j99h

----------


## 1nikos1

στα σουβλακια η επιτροπη ανταγωνισμου μαλον ξυπνησε 
http://www.enikonomia.gr/my-money/21...-souvlaki.html

----------


## dimyok

Στις τουριστικές περιοχές στα νησιά από 3,50 - 4,00 ...

----------


## nongrata

Η επιτροπή ανταγωνισμού δεν έχει αρμοδιότητα για τις τηλεφωνίες. Η αρμοδιότητα για τις τηλεφωνίες ανήκει στην ΕΕΤΤ και η ΕΕΤΤ δεν κάνει καλά τη δουλειά της.

----------


## badweed

στριβειν δια της γραφειοκρατειας . δεν ειναι δικη μας η ευθυνη και τατοιαυτα .
" απευθυνθειτε στο κλιμακιο β΄ του πρωτου οροφου να σας πει που να πατε  " 

 αυτο λεω και για την εεττ  , φτιαχνονται επιμερους υπηρεσιες  που δεν οδηγουν πουθενα για να αποροφουν τις διαμαρτυριες χωρις να εμπλεκεται η δικαιοσυνη και η νομιμοτητα .

να γινεται του τσατ που λεει και στην ιντερνετικη ελληνοφρενεια .

- - - Updated - - -

ειχα κανει και εγω μια καταγγελια , στην εεττ , για το ιδιο προβλημα του καρτελ των τηλεποικινωνιων και του ρολου της εεττ , περιπου ιδια εποχη . θυμαμαι οτι κατεληγαν στο οτι ενα κοστος α΄ που ειχαν υπολογισει για τον χρονο ειναι μια χαρα χρεωση για να εχεις αριθμο για να σε παιρνον τηλεφωνο . δηλαδη κανονικος εκπροσωπος των τηλεπικοινωνιων .by the book (εσοδων -κερδων )


*Spoiler:*




			απο το κειμενο συμπερανω οτι υπαρχουν αξιοι ανθρωποι εκει στην εεττ

----------

